# Λόγω "θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων"



## nickel (May 1, 2015)

Τρελάθηκα πρωί πρωί με αυτό που διάβασα. «Αρνείται το "βραχιολάκι" ο Ξηρός, επικαλούμενος θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις». Την απάντηση που σου έρχεται αμέσως στο μυαλό την έδωσε ήδη ο Δημήτρης Παπαδημούλης. Έτσι μου έμεινε η απορία, τι να σημαίνει ακριβώς η πρόταση που έχω υπογραμμίσει:

*Αρνείται το «βραχιολάκι» ο Ξηρός, επικαλούμενος θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις*

Αρνείται ο καταδικασμένος σε ισόβια για τη συμμετοχή του στις επιθέσεις της 17Ν, Σάββας Ξηρός, να δεχθεί το «βραχιολάκι» ως μέσο για την αποφυλάκισή του και την έκτιση της ποινής του με κατ' οίκον περιορισμό.

«Δεν προτίθεμαι να δεχθώ τη χρήση ηλεκτρονικής επιτήρησης. Ο πρώτος και κυριότερος λόγος είναι λόγω θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων. Δηλαδή αυτό περιγράφεται στην Αποκάλυψη ως μέσον χωρίς το οποίο δεν μπορεί κάποιος να μετέχει στην κοινωνική ζωή και τείνει να επιβληθεί σε όλο και περισσότερες κοινωνικές ομάδες» δήλωσε σε συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε από τον Κορυδαλλό στον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό Ε.

Μιλώντας το πρωί σε εκπομπή του Mega, ο συνήγορός του, Σπύρος Φυτράκης, είπε ότι πέρα από τον πολιτική άποψη του Σάββα Ξηρού, το «βραχιολάκι» θα έχει επίσης δυσμενέστατες επιπτώσεις στην υγεία του.

Η άρνηση του Σ.Ξηρού να δεχθεί το «βραχιολάκι» προκάλεσε την αντίδραση του ευρωβουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Δημήτρη Παπαδημούλη.

«Ο Σ. Ξηρός λέει όχι στο ''βραχιολάκι" λόγω "θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων". Δεν τον εμπόδισαν όμως να αφαιρεί ανθρώπινες ζωές. Να ισχύσουν τα νόμιμα» έγραψε στο Twitter.​


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2015)

Σε ποιά περιφέρεια εκλέγεται αυτός, να μεταφέρω τα εκλογικά μου δικαιώματα;


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2015)

Και υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που προσπαθούν να νομιμοποιήσουν/ωραιοποιήσουν με διάφορα επιχειρήματα τις δολοφονίες που έκανε αυτός ο παρανοϊκός. Δεν σκέφτηκε ο υπουργός Δικαιοσύνης να τον ρωτήσει πριν περάσει τη φωτογραφική διάταξη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 1, 2015)

Εμένα μου δημιουγήθηκε μόλις τώρα μια άλλη απορία: τι ακριβώς σημαίνει στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο "θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις".

Δεν είναι φιλοσοφικό το ερώτημα αλλά πολύ πρακτικό. Εάν οι θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις γίνονται δεκτές από το κράτος ως αιτιολόγηση για κάποια ιδιαίτερη μεταχείριση, θετική ή αρνητική δεν έχει σημασία - π.χ. απαλλαγή από το υποχρεωτικό μάθημα θρησκευτικών στην πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, παροχή συγκεκριμένης διατροφής σε ορισμένες μέρες του έτους κατά τη στρατιωτική θητεία, δυνατότητα εναλλακτικής στρατιωτικής θητείας κ.ά. - θα πρέπει να μπορεί με κάποιον τρόπο να διαπιστωθεί και να τεκμηριωθεί ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις κάθε ανθρώπου. Δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να ζητήσουν από την Διαρκή Ιερά Σύνοδο, το Ισραηλιτικό Συμβούλιο, τη Μουφτεία και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλους φορείς να επιβεβαιώνουν αυτά τα αιτήματα κατά περίπτωση (η εφάπαξ επιβεβαίωση αρκεί, αν ισχύει για ένα άτομο ισχύει προφανώς για όλα που ανήκουν στο ίδιο θρήσκευμα) ή να έχουν μια επίσημη διακήρυξη πεποιθήσεων ως μόνιμη αναφορά, αλλά κάπως θα πρέπει να ελέγχεται.

Διαφορετικά θα βγαίνει καθένας και θα ερμηνεύει τις ιερές γραφές της θρησκείας του κατά το δοκούν και θα ζητά παπάδες και λαμπάδες και θα πετά τα δαχτυλίδια και τα βραχιολάκια "λόγω θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων".

Εγώ δεν έχω δαχτυλίδια, ούτε και βραχιόλια, τραγουδά η Ελένη Δήμου - λόγω πεποιθήσεων αναμφίβολα (αν είναι θρησκευτικές ή όχι θα σας γελάσω).

Επίσης απευθύνω κάλεσμα προς πάντα ενδιαφερόμενο για ίδρυση νέας θρησκείας. Τριακόσιες υπογραφές θέλουμε μόνο, κι όσο για τις πεποιθήσεις, σας υπόσχομαι τον επίγειο παράδεισο!


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2015)

Το θέμα είναι λιγουλάκι πιο πολύπλοκο γιατί δεν έχουμε απλά "θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις" που προκύπτουν από τη διδασκαλία ή την παράδοση κάποιας θρησκευτικής ομάδας, αλλά συνωμοσιολογικές βλακείες ότι το βραχιολάκι είναι όργανο του 666 κλπ κλπ. 
Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της σύστασης επιτροπής από την Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος που να αποφασίσει αν επιτρέπει στους φυλακισμένους πιστούς την αποφυλάκιση με αυτή τη μέθοδο. Όχι γιατί με ενδιαφέρει η αποφυλάκιση ή μη του Ξηρού αλλά για να υπάρξει λίγη πίεση στην Εκκλησία να καταδικάσει και επίσημα τις συνωμοσιολογικές ανοησίες που δεν έχουν σχέση με τη θρησκεία. Υπάρχουν ιερείς με πτυχία σε πρακτικούς επιστημονικούς κλάδους, μπορούν να εξετάσουν τα διάφορα ράδιο- αρβύλα και να βγάλουν ανακοινώσεις (όχι πώς θες πτυχία για να βγάλεις τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις, αλλά λέμε τώρα).

Τώρα για το άλλο του δικηγόρου του που λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να κυκλοφορεί με το μαραφέτι ο πελάτης του γιατί κάνει συχνά ακτινογραφίες, μαγνητικές κλπ, πρώτα πρώτα, έχει σκοπό ο Ξηρός να κάνει καριέρα στο μέλλον σαν λαμπατέρ, που θέλει να τον ακτινοβολούν τόσο συχνά οι γιατροί;* Πόσες τέτοιες εξετάσεις κάνει το χρόνο; Και γιατί δεν μπορεί όταν χρειάζεται τέτοιες εξετάσεις να του το βγάζουν και να τον συνοδεύουν αστυνομικοί; 


*Πριν αρχίσει να λέει ο Έλλης ότι η μαγνητική τομογραφία δεν έχει ακτινοβολία κι ότι άλλο ακτίνες Χ και ακτίνες Γ, ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητό ότι αστειεύομαι.


----------

